# Agfa Isolette II Tractor's Clinton, MI



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2016)

HP5 pushed to, I have no idea what I am doing stop, still learning, early stages of developing.  Little different focusing with this camera because it is scale. It is pretty precise in feet as I found out. Wondering if I should get a cold shoe range finder for it? They are not expensive but then again, not sure if photographers used them on these. It does take some skill to guess, right, .... I suppose

1. The guy working the mill is brilliant. We are getting to know one another from many shows. He wears many hats and is an expert in all of them. He want's me to shoot his grandsons senior pics next year. He said he would make me a sweet wood grip for any camera as payment. Give me the dates... Technical; I was focused on bufuss in back





2. This Wallis is rather rare. I may have shared a digital photo of it in the summer but I am not going back to look. I was invited to a pull event in 2017 where the owners want me to cover so they can present on facebook. I have gathered the feeling that these humble people want to show their treasure but don't do it frequently because of the price of photographers. I don't care about the money and I am not stealing anything away from the pros, I will help them. I ate two huge pieces of sweet potato pie, and got a proposition from a female body builder I could swear was a man.... strange.

technical; Bufuss gone, focus in back




3. Elmo, what can you say....


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2016)

To be honest, I look at these and I am such a noob. I have no idea WTF I am doing and I still love the image. Film is just so wonderful. Now, if I can figure out how to scan and focus better, I may convince a couple of people. but it is not my intent.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2016)

LOL. I totally suck at this but having a great time at sucking at it. Wow, what fun in this humble journey... Gary A likes wine.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice.

I had to look up what an HP5 was.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2016)

Something is off, maybe the old camera, or if you're using old film is may have gotten hot, maybe the development doesn't match the exposure, et al ... but it looks a bit fogged and lacking in total zones and contrast contrast.  (It could just be that you're low on the learning curve.)  How are you metering?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice!  The Walils is a rare beast.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  The Walils is a rare beast.


The Walils' front tires look a bit worn.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Something is off, maybe the old camera, or if you're using old film is may have gotten hot, maybe the development doesn't match the exposure, et al ... but it looks a bit fogged and lacking in total zones and contrast contrast.  (It could just be that you're low on the learning curve.)  How are you metering?


Sunny 16. Probably all the above. It was the first go around with the agfa but it wasn't the camera, user error. The camera was sitting in the truck so it may have baked the film a little. I did have bad fog issue in developing and rinsed it several times but never quite got it all out so I called a guy and he said to use distilled water in my chemicals and final rinse. Didn't on this roll but have been since and seems to help. Distance focus is challenging because you don't know until you develop. I'm looking forward to using it a little more and may pick up a cold shoe rangefinder. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 31, 2016)

These bring back memories of another time for me. There was something magical about working in the darkroom for me. However, I'm confused or missed something, which camera are you using???


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> These bring back memories of another time for me. There was something magical about working in the darkroom for me. However, I'm confused or missed something, which camera are you using???


Agfa Isollette II medium format. This is a viewfinder camera, there is no provision for finding distance. Focus is made by estimating the distance to subject and controlling depth of field through f stop and shutter speed. Doesn't get any more manual than that. I will probably pick up a cold shoe rangefinder for it because I did get some decent shots on a different roll. It's pretty fun to shoot with but a lot can go wrong if you judge the distance wrong. The lens/shutter is not their top of the line but is very capable and sharp enough if you guess correctly. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, now I'm on the same page. Years ago one of my first cameras was an old Yashica twin lens reflex, that used 120 film. Can't remember which model it was, or what ever happened to it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Ok, now I'm on the same page. Years ago one of my first cameras was an old Yashica twin lens reflex, that used 120 film. Can't remember which model it was, or what ever happened to it.


Those have great optics. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## unpopular (Dec 31, 2016)

I really wish someone would recreate some of those mid-century lenses. There was definitely something very special about those simple tessars. They weren't super sharp, but there was just something very natural about them.


----------

